#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Topcon GPT3100N

## Grigoris Zervos

Καλησπερα, 
εχω ενα *Topcon GPT3100N* και παρελκόμενoς εξοπλισμός σε αριστη κατασταση αδουλεφτο, και το πουλαω λογο αναγκης *2.000 ¤* μετροιτης.

Για οποιον ενδιαφερεται μπορει να επικοινωνησει μαζι μου στο παρακατω email:
meraterra@gmail.com

----------

